# No friends in the fandom, is it worth going to a con?



## Anon Raccoon (Jan 19, 2018)

Pretty new to the fandom, don't have any friends online or irl; is it worth going to a con still? Or will i just be walking around by myself. I've never been to one before so i don't know what its like. Some advice would be cool


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2018)

Of course it's worth going to a con! I actually learned a lot of valuable information going to Anthro New England last year, and it was there that I learned about this website. Give it a shot!


----------



## Ciderfine (Jan 19, 2018)

If your this new and blue in the gills you need to take some time and not rush into things. This place is not at all what it seems and friendship to any face to face relationship takes a long time. Conventions are an expensive gathering, if your willing to spend that much money and time for a 1 to 2 day gathering just for friends I think you Heavily need to look at what your realling aiming for.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 19, 2018)

Anon Raccoon said:


> Pretty new to the fandom, don't have any friends online or irl; is it worth going to a con still? Or will i just be walking around by myself. I've never been to one before so i don't know what its like. Some advice would be cool


Go to a furmeet instead


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 21, 2018)

I love various sorts of conventions. I haven't been to a furry one but anime, comic, and game ones have been a blast for me and I've often gone alone. I guess it depends what you want out of it. I don't have friends I'd see there but would consider going to one if the timing and location was right.. but I'm a loner in a lot of things I do I suppose.


----------



## Nyashia (Jan 22, 2018)

It strongly depends on the person you are. If you're a sociophobic introvert like me, stay away from a big con for the start!


----------



## Open_Mind (Jan 22, 2018)

TL: DR version ... _go for it! _

We each are different in terms of social comfort level. But we all love anthropomorphic art... that's why we're here! When I started, I didn't know a single person on this site and had never met a furry in 'real life' (I dislike the term, but I guess that's a topic for a different thread). It was because of a few very patient and accepting people that I lasted more than a few days here. (one of these amazing people has already posted on this thread -- thank you!)

Now, take every reason that brought you to this site... curiosity, appreciation, a favorite artist, ability to draw, whatever it may be. And multiply it a hundred-fold! Depending on which Con you are interested in, it could bring hundreds or even thousands of people together who all **share** your interest. I can't say if you will make friends ir not... but your chances are _vastly_ better when everyone around you is all unified in a love of the art, stories, fursuiting and general fun! 

I am going to my first Con with my son in a couple months. I think it will be pretty obvious we are new to the scene! And I would be willing to bet, the "new" folks recognize each other. And talk about how crazy the 'veterans' and fursuiters are.  Which leads to more talk. And who knows? Maybe new friends. Yes, there's a cost. But for the experience?? Absolutely worth it.

Good luck!

óÓÒò


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

I REALLY hope I make some friends at Further Confusion!


----------



## Fiesta (Jan 25, 2018)

Anon Raccoon said:


> Pretty new to the fandom, don't have any friends online or irl; is it worth going to a con still? Or will i just be walking around by myself. I've never been to one before so i don't know what its like. Some advice would be cool


If you like the idea of normal cons yeah! You can actually make friends there, and there are tons of events at the bigger cons. its worth it. I loved the con I went to, even though the first year I went was the last year it was open!(rainfurrest)


----------

